# Drivers complain in Seattle



## unewsman (Apr 9, 2014)

Seattle Uber drivers share their "gripes".

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Uber-driver-claims-working-conditions-are-unjust-255021211.html


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

This is a very generic article. Hopefully some of those Seattle Uber drivers will come this way and we can have a chat here in the forum!


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I think there is a consensus that Uber drivers would like to see some change. I don't think that change would be lowering fares any further. On some levels this is a free market and if you don't want the job then don't do it.


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

I drive in Seattle and this story surprised me when it ran. I'm one of the few women driving in Seattle or at least driving Friday and Saturday nights. Since pax have until their next ride request to rate a driver the line about a drunk pax rating you low simply isn't the cast most of the time. I think Seattle pax tend to rate on the hard side, you better be working the customer service to keep your rating up and you better know the city or use navigation, one block too far and your rating goes down.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess pax means passengers? So you don't know any of the Seattle drivers trying to form a union? I was reading even the teamsters were trying to get involved.


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, pax is short for passenger. I don't know any of the Seattle drivers trying to form a union. I believe most of the drivers in Seattle *****ing about rating are former/current taxi drivers that are now driving for Uber. I think the % of non-US born Uber drivers in Seattle far surpasses the number of white folks like me


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I found the article,about the union in Seattle. Guess this proves the point of how unaware we are of each other even in our own cities. There could easily be a group here of Uber drivers and I would have no idea.

http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/uber-drivers-say-they-need-a-union/Content?oid=19281784


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

zaner said:


> I found the article,about the union in Seattle. Guess this proves the point of how unaware we are of each other even in our own cities. There could easily be a group here of Uber drivers and I would have no idea.
> 
> http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/uber-drivers-say-they-need-a-union/Content?oid=19281784


This shows how a drivers blog like this is so important - it does allow a meeting of minds with common issues.

Large organisations that are intent on being less than fair to their workforce ALWAYS try to keep the exchange of information between people to a minimum. They will also employ tactics to "divide & conquer" it's workforce. Watch them try and turn driver against driver with small changes that favour one group over another.


----------

